# Update



## Grizzly911 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm currently healing up from low back pain right now. Will take it a bit easier this week but am planning to get more workouts in this week. Something I have to ask is: Will straight sets with increasing weight help raise more T than just doing supersets with only a one time increase in weight per exercise?


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

Raise more T?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yeah, I'm thinking of adding more weight each set for each exercise to help increase Test levels and burn off more fat doing cardio after each split training session.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

Despite my signature the only thing that’ll raise your test is a needle.

straight sets or supersets won’t make a difference.

I use supersets for two reasons. 

1) Keep working something while a muscle group is recovering. 

2) prime a muscle. I can go heavier on pulldowns after lateral raises.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

I alternate between two styles when lifting. 

Manageable weight and higher reps for muscle endurance/pump. Improve my endurance and blood flow to the area for general fitness. Phil Heath would say you sill grow.

Heavier weight medium reps. To get stronger and grow.

Cardio is cardio. The only effect lifting before hand has is to deplete your glycogen stores and help your body switch to running on fats faster. Think about that wall you hit 10-15 minutes into a run after that you switch modes and you feel like you could run forever. (Assuming a moderate pace)


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 11, 2018)

Okay I see. I normally have been doing supersets for the same muscle group in a row except on leg days. Been trying to really stimulate the muscles with blood flow and doing hypertrophy work. Thought it would make a difference. Not too sure though.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 11, 2018)

It can. I’m sure others do that for some reason. 

I don’t only because I think it’s the worst of both worlds. No recovery time for the muscle and an interruption in your form/feel for one particular exercise.

You can donback-to-back complete sets to pre-fatigue something but that isn’t a superset.

I’d be curious if others superset the same muscle? Snake?


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 11, 2018)

Actually I have bloods that prove boobies will raise t


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 11, 2018)

Losing fat will raise T to some degree. Got much fat?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 11, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Losing fat will raise T to some degree. Got much fat?



Yeah, I gotta drop about 30lbs at least and see where I have to go from there.


----------



## Jin (Nov 11, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Yeah, I gotta drop about 30lbs at least and see where I have to go from there.



If you are truly hypogonadal then nothing does any good save for pharmaceuticals and the best is testosterone. 

I played the raise your t levels through diet and exercise game. No dice.


----------

